# MS Südwind



## Nordberg100 (10. Oktober 2013)

Tach Boardies#h

wir fahren vom Verein aus im nächsten Jahr (August) zum ersten Mal mit der Südwind raus. Wir streben ein Kombiangeln an. D.h. Natur- oder wahlweise auch mit Kunstködern. Habt ihr zur Südwind detailierte Infos, wie bevorzugtes Angelrevier, Sauberkeit an Board und allgemeine Zufriedenheit mit den Fängen?

Ich freue mich über eure Antworten.


Petri & Gruß
Nordberg100


----------



## Norbi (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: MS Südwind*

Moin,schau mal hier...
http://www.hochseeangeln.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=56&Itemid=61


----------



## Bubu63 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: MS Südwind*

Hallo Nordberg 100,

ich habe in den letzten Jahren immer so 2-5 Ausfahrten jährlich mit der Südwind gemacht. Gefischt wird meistens mit Kunstködern und auf Dorsch only, in der Ostsee vor Fehmarn mit bis höchstens 1,5-2h Fahrzeit. Man kann also lange Angeln  . Mit Platten hält Willy Lüdtke sich gar nicht erst auf. Die Fänge sind eigentlich immer gut und meiner Meinung nach viel bessser als z.B. in  Heiligenhafen. Oft kommen die Kutter von HH ja auch in die Fehmarnschen Gewässer rüber.
Die Südwind ist von den Fängen her absolut zu empfehlen.

Über die Stimmung an Bord gibt es verschiedene Meinungen. Ich denke wie man in den Wald hineinschreit, so hallt es auch wieder heraus. Es kommt auch immer drauf an, wer als Crew an Board ist. Aber eines könnte man auf der SÜDWIND mit Sicherheit besser machen; Gaffen ! An manchen Tagen gafft man seine Fische besser selber. Es kommt nämlich keiner.

Ein Tip: Wenn ihr es schaffen würdet mit der KAROLINE zu fahren, hättet ihr diese Probleme garantiert nicht.

Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß !

Bubu63


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: MS Südwind*



Bubu63 schrieb:


> Ein Tip: Wenn ihr es schaffen würdet mit der KAROLINE zu fahren, hättet ihr diese Probleme garantiert nicht.



Ich dachte Südwind und Karoline gehören zusammen? |kopfkrat

Jedenfalls, bin ich diesen Sommer zusammen mit Boardie Franky_D mit der Südwind draußen gewesen, waren draußen auf dem Riff vor Neustadt (Namen vergessen #q)... War dann der erste und letzte Angelausflug für den Urlaub, weil der Gefrierschrank dann voll war! :c

Die Crew ist hart aber herzlich, fand ich völlig normal, aber ich komm ja auch von hier oben... Kann dir den Dampfer nur empfehlen!

Gruß!


----------



## Nordberg100 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: MS Südwind*

Moinsen Boardies#h,

besten Dank schon mal für eure Antworten. Bis nächstes Jahr (August) ist es ja noch ein bischen hin. Ich werde dann aber berichten. Generell finde ich aber Aussagen von uns Boardies zu den jeweiligen Kuttern immer ganz interessant. Auf den jeweiligen HP's der Reedereien sind die Info's zwar ganz nett, aber die Fotogallerien mit den vollen Fischkisten aus einer Zeit, wo noch mit Bambusstöcken gefischt wurde.

Ihr kennt ja den Schnack von den Kapitänen und der Crew:

"Heute ist schlecht, aber gestern, man was hatten wir gestern gefangen. Einige haben sogar noch im Hafen filetiert. Und morgen ist bestimmt auch wieder besser:m


Petri euch allen, schönes Wochenende und Tight Lines,


Nordberg


----------



## Bubu63 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: MS Südwind*

SÜDWIND und KAROLINE gehören beide Willi Lüdtke, die Crew ist aber ´ne andere. Und das macht halt den feinen Unterschied. Auf der KAROLINE habe ich noch nie selber gaffen müssen. Da war immer erst das Gaff da, und dann der Fisch.

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## Franky D (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: MS Südwind*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Ich dachte Südwind und Karoline gehören zusammen? |kopfkrat
> 
> Jedenfalls, bin ich diesen Sommer zusammen mit Boardie Franky_D mit der Südwind draußen gewesen, waren draußen auf dem Riff vor Neustadt (Namen vergessen #q)... War dann der erste und letzte Angelausflug für den Urlaub, weil der Gefrierschrank dann voll war! :c
> 
> ...


 

joa die kisten waren an dem tag gut voll war ne geile tour von den fängen her gell dorschi #y 

waren kurz hinter der Sagasbank


----------



## Knopfangler (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: MS Südwind*

Hallo Nordberg
Du kannst deinen Hochseewart Ruhig trauen,
der weis welche Schiffe er Buchen muss,
oder welche Strände er absteckt.
Gruss Knopfangler#h


----------



## Nordberg100 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: MS Südwind*

Moinsen Achim,

erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zur "Beförderung". Ich bin mir sicher, dass Du die richtigen Kutter ausgewählt hast: Hat mich nur mal interessiert, wie hier so die Meinungen sind.

Angeln sollte man aber schon auf jeden Kutter können - sonst hilft das alles nix, nech Achim:m


Wir sehen uns, bleib sauber.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## jenschen (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: MS Südwind*

HuuHuu
Kojen sind sauber, der Willi Bootsführer sehr OK u. gibt sich richtig mühe (der ist 1A OK)!!!
Norge der Smutje naja eher´n Ars.... Mann muss Ihn zu nehmen wissen, Essen geht so, nix dolles (morgen 1,5 Brötchen mittags 1-2 Teller Suppe)
.........ich fahre aber trotzdem 2-3 mal im Jahr fürn paar tage SÜDWIND........weils SCHEEEEE MOCHT!

Karoline vs Südwind (beides Reederei Lüdge)
Karoline: Besserer u. netterer Service!
Südwind: MEHR DORSCH!

Ab 27.10. gehe ich mal fremd von Heilegen Hafen MS SEHO
Der bleibt kompl. mehrere Tage auf See!
Essen is´ne WUCHT Kaffe u. Tee für lau u. Fänge auch 1A!!!
(hab ich letztes Jahr schonmal angetstet 5 Tage lang)
http://www.ms-seho.de/
Ist echt´ne EMPFEHLUNG wert!

Grüße Jens


----------



## nyster (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: MS Südwind*

Was mich damals an der Südwind immer gestört hat war, dass gewisse Mitangler schon am Tag vor der Ausfahrt ihre Ruten mit Kettenschlösser an der Reling befestigt haben und man ahnt es kaum...das auch noch am Bug oder Heck, somit keine Chance auf einigermaßen gute Plätze  Die hatten wohl nen Stammi-Bonus....

Ansonsten toller Kutter


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: MS Südwind*



nyster schrieb:


> Was mich damals an der Südwind immer gestört hat war, dass gewisse Mitangler schon am Tag vor der Ausfahrt ihre Ruten mit Kettenschlösser an der Reling befestigt haben und man ahnt es kaum...das auch noch am Bug oder Heck, somit keine Chance auf einigermaßen gute Plätze  Die hatten wohl nen Stammi-Bonus....
> 
> Ansonsten toller Kutter



Als ich mich telefonisch einbuchen wollte (dachte als Kutterneuling, dass die zur Urlaubssaison vielleicht ne Reservierungsliste führen) sagte der Willi, dass ich am Vortag nen Stock anbinden kann/darf/soll #c


----------



## Bubu63 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: MS Südwind*

[ 
Ab 27.10. gehe ich mal fremd von Heilegen Hafen MS SEHO
Der bleibt kompl. mehrere Tage auf See!
Essen is´ne WUCHT Kaffe u. Tee für lau u. Fänge auch 1A!!!

Hallo Jenschen,

das ist ja interessant ! Die Tour vor Euch, nämlich 24.10. - 26.10., mach ich mit, geh also auch fremd !

Ist auch schon meine 4. Tour mit der SEHO. Keine Deine Empfehlungen absolut teilen !

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (17. April 2014)

*AW: MS Südwind*

Moin moin!

Nächste Woche Dienstag (22.04.) werden Boardi Franky_D und ich mal wieder auf der Südwind unser Unwesen treiben. Gibts Gelegenheit andere anwesende Boardis kennen zu lernen?

Gruß


----------



## JimiG (17. April 2014)

*AW: MS Südwind*

Hör mich einer auf mit der Südwind, einmal und nie wieder. Vollkommen überfüllt war der Kutter und wenn du zum Pi... musstest dann dauerte das ewig. Was Kundenfreundlichkeit angeht so ist das  der letzte Dampfer den ich empfehlen würde. Der Smutje wird sehr schnell handgreiflich wenn ihm irgendwas nicht passt und sei es nur wenn man mal durch eine offene Tür geht um zur Toilette zu kommen. Der Dampfer hat mir und meinen Kumpels das Herrentagswochenende super versaut. Den Bericht hatte ich schon einmal abgegeben und werde den Link dazu mal versuchen wieder auszugraben.


----------



## offense80 (18. April 2014)

*AW: MS Südwind*

.......Der Smutje wird sehr schnell handgreiflich wenn ihm irgendwas nicht  passt und sei es nur wenn man mal durch eine offene Tür geht um zur  Toilette zu kommen......

Bilder aus meinem Kopf :q

Aber mal im Ernst, wieso ist er handgreiflich geworden, erzähl doch mal bitte.


----------



## JimiG (18. April 2014)

*AW: MS Südwind*

Ganz einfach: Der Kahn war voll und somit war es teilweise unmöglich mal zur Toilette zu kommen. Da stand dann eine Tür offen welche in den Bereich führt wo man essen kann. Vor mir sind dort schon mehrere Leute durch diese Tür gegangen um zur Toilette zu kommen. Als ich es dann eilig hatte kam ich auf normalen Wege nicht zu dem gewissen Ort weil sich da mehrere Leute verheddert hatten und man da nicht lang kam. Also die Tür genutzt durch die schon geschätzte 15 Leute gelatscht sind. Das war mein Fehler denn ratzefatz wurde ich ohne irgendeine Ansage oder sonst irgendwas mal ganz einfach mit einem kräftigen Schubser aus eben besagter Tür herausgeschmissen( ich bin keine Memme aber das tat schon weh). Ich wusste garnicht was los war und sah dann eben jenen NOGE vor mir stehen der meinte er haut mir eine rein wenn ich noch einmal versuche da durch zu gehen. Für mich ist ein solches Verhalten gegenüber Gästen absolut nicht duldbar. Hätte ich dem irgendwas getan oder sonstwas dann wäre das ok aber nicht so. Zeugen dafür gibt es und ich musste meine Kumpels zurückhalten sonst wäre der Typ im Wasser baden gegangen.

Zum Kapitän sage ich nur das eine: Der hat was drauf und versteht absolut sein Fach.


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. April 2014)

*AW: MS Südwind*

Handgreiflich geworden.... ist er in meiner Anwesenheit zwei mal;

Einmal, als ein Angetrunkener die Fischkisten und Pilkerboxen anderer, die ihm im Weg waren, mitsamt ihrem Inhalt quer übers Boot trat- da wurde ein  schöner Tumult draus... 

Und ein anderes mal, als ein völlig Betrunkener wiederholt beim Überkopfwurf andere mit seinem Pilker gefährdete.

Beide Male waren gerechtfertigt, sind "im Rahmen geblieben" und den Betroffenen wäre auf andere Weise nicht beizukommen gewesen.

Bei letztem war ich echt dankbar für sein Eingreifen- ich hatte meine beiden Jungs dabei- und die standen im Gefahrenbereich des Betrunkenen.

Ich weiß gar nicht, was hier immer auf ihm so rumgehackt wird:
Der Typ ist einfach "recht geradeaus" und entgegnet dir, wie du ihm zuvor angekommen bist.
Ich komme super mit ihm klar, die meisten anderen ebenfalls..... aber vlt. bin ich ja auch ein Idiot /Arxxxloch/ Wasauchimmer.


----------



## JimiG (18. April 2014)

*AW: MS Südwind*

Nuja, ich hatte nix getrunken und hatte in keinster Weise irgendwie vorher Stress mit Ihm oder sonst jemanden an Board. Vielleicht hat ihn vorher jemand gestresst und ich war "nur" Blitzableiter, aber soweit sollte man sich schon im Griff haben, das mal dazu. Bei beiden von dir genannten Fällen war so ein Handeln von ihm absolut gerechtfertigt, da stimme ich dir zu. Für mich ist die MS Südwind aber Geschichte. Ich erwarte nicht das jemand ständig vor mir den Bückling macht aber ne einfache Ansage das man da nicht mehr durch darf hätte komplett gereicht. Ich suche jetzt mal den Bericht den ich verfasst hatte raus. Das kann aber dauern.


----------



## JimiG (18. April 2014)

*AW: MS Südwind*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2647097#post2647097

nur ein bischen runterscrollen dann kommt er


hatte hier auch mal im AB einen kleinen gekürzten  Bericht verfasst. Da kannst du mal nachlesen. So war es und es kann von wnigstens 3 Leuten bestätigt werden. Vielleicht ( wenn der Typ nich mehr da is) werde ich das irgendwann noch einmal dort versuchen, denn was Kenntnis der Fanggründe etc. angeht ist der Kapitän ein Guter aber alles andere war fürn A...


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. April 2014)

*AW: MS Südwind*



JimiG schrieb:


> Nuja, ich hatte nix getrunken und hatte in keinster Weise irgendwie vorher Stress mit Ihm oder sonst jemanden an Board. Vielleicht hat ihn vorher jemand gestresst und ich war "nur" Blitzableiter, aber soweit sollte man sich schon im Griff haben, das mal dazu.




Okay- ich war nicht dabei und vlt. hatte Deine "Begegnung" mit ihm einen nicht von Dir beeinflussten Vorlauf... dann haste anscheinend nicht einen seiner besten Tage erwischt .:m


----------



## JimiG (18. April 2014)

*AW: MS Südwind*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Okay- ich war nicht dabei und vlt. hatte Deine "Begegnung" mit ihm einen nicht von Dir beeinflussten Vorlauf... dann haste anscheinend nicht einen seiner besten Tage erwischt .:m


Davon gehe ich auch aus. Vielleicht werde ich es irgendwann noch einmal da versuchen denn drauf hat es der Kapitän wirklich.


----------



## Allangler (20. April 2014)

*AW: MS Südwind*



JimiG schrieb:


> Davon gehe ich auch aus. Vielleicht werde ich es irgendwann noch einmal da versuchen denn drauf hat es der Kapitän wirklich.




Du bist warscheinlich durch die Tür hinter dem Tresen gegangen.Hinter der Theke hat niemand ohne seine Erlaubnis etwas zu suchen. Macht man ja in der Kneipe auch nicht!
Gruß allangler


----------



## angelnrolfman (21. April 2014)

*AW: MS Südwind*



Allangler schrieb:


> Du bist warscheinlich durch die Tür hinter dem Tresen gegangen.Hinter der Theke hat niemand ohne seine Erlaubnis etwas zu suchen. Macht man ja in der Kneipe auch nicht!
> Gruß allangler


Moin..... das ist kein Grund "ausfallend" oder sogar handgreiflich zu werden...... bei Angetrunkenen, ok ist was anderes weil da das Auffassungsvermögen "ausser Betrieb" ist.
Auch sollte der Eigner oder Kapitän bei solchen Crewmitgliedern mal über eine "gewisse Art von Entgegenkommen" gegenüber dem Kunden nachdenken.... Sicherlich hat man mit dem Preis nicht die guten Manieren abgelegt oder irgendwelche Sonderrechte erworben, aber wir Angler tragen zu deren Lebensunterhalt bei. Und mit solchen Sprüchen wie : " es seien ja "rauhe Seebären" etc. soll man mir hier wegbleiben...... sollte man da oben den "Standard-Umgang" zwischen Mitmenschen noch nicht erlernt haben, sollte man nicht versuchen am heutigen gesellschaftlichen Leben teilzunehmen.....
Ansonsten kann er auch mal an den "Falschen " geraten......
Die Meisten sind keine Freunde von Gewalt, können sich aber bestimmt sehr gut "zur Wehr" setzen...... und halten sich bestimmt zurück, weil eben das Hirn vor der Handlung kommt.

Weiterhin frohe Ostern....... 

(Und bei solchen Aussichten, dass man da evtl. "angepöbelt" oder sonst was wird....... sollte man sich eben überlegen, ob man da sein hart verdientes Geld hinbringt #c)


----------



## JimiG (21. April 2014)

*AW: MS Südwind*



Allangler schrieb:


> Du bist warscheinlich durch die Tür hinter dem Tresen gegangen.Hinter der Theke hat niemand ohne seine Erlaubnis etwas zu suchen. Macht man ja in der Kneipe auch nicht!
> Gruß allangler



Tja, wenn man das nicht will dann sollte man eben die Tür nicht offen lassen oder ein Schild vorhängen. Einfache Art und Weise so etwas zu verhindern aber natürlich erfordert so ein Handeln dann ein wenig Nachdenken und das scheint manchmal eben bei betreffender Person ein wenig zu anstrengend zu sein. Zumal auch eine einfache Ansage, das es da nicht durch geht, gereicht hätte.


----------



## Salziges Silber (21. April 2014)

*AW: MS Südwind*

@angelnrolfman
ich bin ganz deiner meinung, 
der typ geht gar nicht. 
da versucht jemand seiner notdurft nachzugehen und wird derart angegriffen, dafür gibt es nur #d
anscheinend ist das gängige praxis auf dem pott und wie es scheint vom kapitän geduldet. 
da fieberst du tage zu vor auf das anstehende bootserlebnis hin und dann kommt so eine geschichte dabei raus.
Anzeige...fertig


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (22. April 2014)

*AW: MS Südwind*

Moin moin,

wie angekündigt waren Franky_D und ich heute mit der Südwind auf Tour. Wetter bei Ausfahrt war nicht unbdingt das beste, es ging ab Burgstaaken ostwärts gen Staberhuk gegen eine doch relativ hohe Welle. Bei der Wende ums Huk hing die hälfte der Truppe an Backbord über der Reling :q kann ja mal passieren.

Erster Stopp war überm Wrack an KO8. Es gab sofort Fisch, auch die Größe konnte sich sehen lassen. Leider hielt die Beißphase nur 2 Driften und ab da tat sich nichts mehr, außer einer Menge Hänger und Abrisse... Wrackangeln halt.
Der Kapitän hupte zum Weiterfahren und auf ging's in Richtung KO6 ein paar nette Krautbänke und Tangwälder abklappern, zumindest ließ mich der Salat an meinen Haken das schließen.
Franky_D fischte Gummi Beifänger und teils Gummi, teils Pilker, ich fischte mit Wattwurm und dickem Pilker als Gewicht. Zum dicken Pilker: Der Kollege hat 300gr und ich bin damit nicht am Grund geblieben, solch eine heftige Strömung hatten wir. Absolut beschissen, förderte aber auch die Kommunikation an Board zwecks gegenseitigem Vorfächer-enttüddeln #6 Nette Leute waren das heute!
Weiter gings dann Richtung KO5, dort dümpelten auch die Kutter aus Heiligenhafen durch die Gegend.
Ich wechselte von Naturköder auf Gummi/Pilker Kombi und weiter gings auf 30m+
Gefangen wurde auf dem ganzen Kutter, sofern jemand den Grund erreichte, wie blöde und was für Größen!!! 20cm abwärts |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Kindergarten hoch drei, ab und an war was verwertbares dazwischen, nicht schön auf Dauer #d der Kapitän versuchte auch oft die Stelle zu wechseln, das änderte aber leider nichts an der Größe.

Zurück ging es an der Westküste Fehmarns rund um Flügge, sodass wir Burgstaaken aus Westen kommend anliefen.
Zusammengefasst lässt sich sagen, dass wir immerhin was verwertbares gefangen haben, einen schönen Tag bei (später) traumhaften Wetter auf See verbringen durften, eine Fehmarnrundfahrt hatten und, wie jedes Mal, wenn wir zusammen fischen gehen, viel Spaß #6 Achja und die Stippvesite von dem BW Tornado (maximal 20m überm Wasser und keine 50m von uns weg) war auch spannend!

Gruß

Gruß Marcel


----------

